# offended by "Balls Out" ?



## JDiggity (May 29, 2013)

Are you guys offended by our last promotion?


----------



## ihatetonyy (May 29, 2013)

No, and I highly doubt anyone at The Other Place is either.

It's just acting offended for drama's sake.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 29, 2013)




----------



## jarland (May 29, 2013)

I'm so offended that I punched the wall. I expect you to pay for the wall.


----------



## ryanarp (May 29, 2013)

In college one of my professors joked all the time about this energy drink. He always had his bawls by his side. 

http://www.bawls.com/


----------



## MannDude (May 29, 2013)

I saw the promotion and just thought it was some sort of inside joke that I was outside on. I still don't get it, but haven't thought about it again until this thread came out.


----------



## mikho (May 29, 2013)

I honestly didn't care that much, I'm not that easily offended and people do tend to add something in ads that should catch the audience eyes.

Were people really offended by this?


----------



## wdq (May 29, 2013)

Nope. You always seem to theme all of your promos and this time you decided to theme would be balls. An interesting theme, but not offensive at all.


----------



## Alto (May 29, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it. Your complainant seems to have a habit of playing the grumpy old man of late.


----------



## Mun (May 29, 2013)

I was so offended I canceled all my VPSs with 24k host.

Mun


----------



## drmike (May 29, 2013)

I thought 24khost was bailing on the low end market or reducing interest in it... Taking their ball and playing with it elsewhere...

I take it LET hasn't been a big order generator lately?


----------



## Damian (May 29, 2013)




----------



## nunim (May 29, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> In college one of my professors joked all the time about this energy drink. He always had his bawls by his side.
> 
> http://www.bawls.com/


Bawls is probably the best energy drink I've ever had, too bad it's so hard to find/expensive.  Also, doesn't everyone like some bawls in their mouth once in awhile?


----------



## Ishaq (May 29, 2013)

nunim said:


> Bawls is probably the best energy drink I've ever had, too bad it's so hard to find/expensive.  Also, doesn't everyone like some bawls in their mouth once in awhile?


I do love a good bawlsing.

<_<


----------



## JDiggity (May 29, 2013)

Well the meaning of "balls out" was I posted over there. 

It basically means taking it to the limit, hard charging.

I didn't think it was rude but Oh well!  grumpy people made me wonder.

*@*,  I posted the only offer that really fit there.


----------



## earl (May 29, 2013)

I think you should have done a left ball right ball promotion with bouncy balls being @ 90% off for life!! Making it the biggest balls of them all!! hahaha

I'm sure no one will complain about your balls being out then!! hahaha


----------



## drmike (May 29, 2013)

Ahh @24khost has some nutty promo themes.  Read the LET thread and it was moderately, well, LET.

People are wound too tightly or perhaps are high moral adherents.  Nothing wrong with that in my book.  I like the morally slim majority.

Balls have never been per se a PG thing in said context.  Balls all out is a squirrel who can't tuck thy nuts reference.  Stupid critters.

24khost, indeed I like.  Nothing wrong with causing a harmless stir.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 30, 2013)

Nah not offended, just confused, on my phone it looked like "bail out sale"...


----------



## concerto49 (May 30, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Nah not offended, just confused, on my phone it looked like "bail out sale"...


Yeah that's what I saw initially.


----------



## DalComp (May 30, 2013)

I laughed the first time I saw the offer here.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 30, 2013)

Maybe they just never heard of that phrase before. I think most people in the US would be familiar with the term.


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2013)

Next time go for the 'coffeehouse drinks' special - I'm thinking offers titled 'Tea-bagging' and 'Flicking the (coffee) bean'. Should be enough to tip the miserable sod(s) over the edge.


----------



## JDiggity (May 30, 2013)

*@Alto* Awesome that just might happen! I love themed things like this.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 30, 2013)

@24khost I thought it was Steel Panther 2001 album "Balls Out"


----------



## JDiggity (May 30, 2013)

hrmm never heard of that one.


----------

